# Webserver mit S7-300?



## c-teg74 (21 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ist es möglich die S7-300 (Hab auch schon über eine Wagosteuerung nachgedacht) mit integrieten Webserver von Externen PC zu Steuern bzw. eine einfache Kundentaugliche Visu auf einen Rechner zu erstellen mit der man die Anlage Steuern und SOLL/IST Werte beobachten kann?

Gegeben ist ein Telefon/DSL anschluss.
Bei der SPS und Programmierung habe ich mehr oder weniger freie Hand.
Es sollen auch nur ein paar Funktionen gesteuert werden. 
z.B. Motor An/Aus und ein paar Analogwerte....
ggf. noch eine Möglichkeit zur Fernwartung.


Mehr informationen vom Kunden habe ich bis jetzt leider auch nicht.

Danke und Gruß Carsten


----------



## vierlagig (21 April 2011)

CP343-1 Advanced bringt einen "webserver" mit

denke aber die wagolösung könnte unter kostenaspekten interessanter sein ... je nachdem, für was es benutzt werden soll...

wenn du sagst



> Es sollen auch nur ein paar Funktionen gesteuert werden.



geh ich davon aus, dass es sich um eine kleine, überschaubare insellösung handelt. ist das richtig?!


----------



## rapser (21 April 2011)

Eigentlich sollte dies mit S7-Web2PLC möglich sein. Geht halt nur bei PN CPUs.


----------



## c-teg74 (21 April 2011)

Ja richtig Insellösung und PN CPU hab ich vorgesehen


Danke für die schnelle Antworten...


----------



## vierlagig (21 April 2011)

rapser schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte dies mit S7-Web2PLC möglich sein. Geht halt nur bei PN CPUs.



sieh an, es geht vorwärts...

das ist aber nur mäßig dokumentiert 
fuck S!


----------



## rapser (21 April 2011)

Natürlich benötigst du auch STEP 7 V5.5 mit integriertem 
S7-Web2PLC

Schau mal hier: http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/jE/jE0Njg3AAAA_44212999_Tools/44212999_AWP_PN_CPU_V10_d.pdf


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2011)

Mensch warum steht sowas nicht in Arial 40 rot auf der Schachtel? Das ist doch genau das was man sich für die Notbedienung immer wünscht.


----------



## daschris (21 April 2011)

Hi
den webserver gibts jetzt dann auch auf der S7 1200, ich denke das müsste bald freigegeben werden. Nun ist nur die Frage ob die auch benutzerdefinierte seiten kann... muss man mal ausprobieren.
dann wär das Kostending kein Argument mehr...
schöne Ostern

P.s. und warum das nicht so gross auf Promotet wird muss ja wohl jedem klar sein....


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2011)

Also mit Wago kommst du hier deutlich billiger weg.
Was du bei Web2PLC nicht vergessen darfst, ist dass du ne entsprechend große MemoryCard brauchst. Bin mir im Augenblick nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, dass 512KB mindestens erforderlich sind. Bei Web2PLC werden die HMTL-Seiten in unlinked Datenbausteinen im Ladespeicher abgelegt. Also Vorsicht mit Bildern und ähnlichem. Vor- und Nachteil von Web2PLC kann sein, dass du hier richtiges HTML nutzen musst. Bei Wago hast du die WebVisu auf Java-Basis.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (21 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei Wago hast du die WebVisu auf Java-Basis.



eindeutig: NACHTEIL
auch wenn es nur eine gefühlte, persönliche meinung ist aber java ist so ziemlich das letzte was ich programmieren würde, eher schmeiß ich die kiste "zum fenster naus!"


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vor- und Nachteil von Web2PLC kann sein, dass du hier richtiges HTML nutzen musst. Bei Wago hast du die WebVisu auf Java-Basis.



Das halte ich aber für einen Vorteil. Javascript ist doch ausreichend für sowas. Java mögen die Kunden in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen nicht so gerne, ganz zu schweigen davon dass dann auf dem Clienten auch Java installiert sein muss.

Das mit den Memorycards hat was. wobei 512kb ja sozusagen die Standartausrüstung ist, seit es die 256er nicht mehr verfügbar ist.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2011)

c-teg74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ist es möglich die S7-300 (Hab auch schon über eine Wagosteuerung nachgedacht) mit integrieten Webserver von Externen PC zu Steuern bzw. eine einfache Kundentaugliche Visu auf einen Rechner zu erstellen mit der man die Anlage Steuern und SOLL/IST Werte beobachten kann?
> 
> ...



Mach dir doch einfach ne kleine Visu in CSharp oder Vb.Net? Dann brauchst du nicht die grosse Speicherkarte in der Cpu! In Verbindung mit s7.net, libnodave oder meiner Connectionlib(nutzt auch libnodave) geht das kostenlos!


----------



## Blockmove (21 April 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das mit den Memorycards hat was. wobei 512kb ja sozusagen die Standartausrüstung ist, seit es die 256er nicht mehr verfügbar ist.



Vorallem wenn man für den Preis der Siemens-Speicherkarte schon beinahe eine Wago-CPU bekommt 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus Rupp (25 April 2011)

zum thema speicherkarte mal ne frage:

warum um himmelswillen bei S! ne speicherkarte kaufen mit xKB für mehrere 100 Euro???

Was unterscheidet diese Speicherkarten physikalisch eigentlich von normalen SDs?

habe es zwar noch nie ausprobiert aber bin nach wie vor der festen überzeugung das mit ein wenig wissen um das dateisystem dieser karten die möglichkeit bestehen sollte x-belibiege SDs einzusetzen welche entsprechend aufbereitet sind (mft-hack und fs-emulator btw. fs-clone)

hat sich mal jemand damit beschäftigt?


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> warum um himmelswillen bei S! ne speicherkarte kaufen mit xKB für mehrere 100 Euro???



Nutz einfach mal die Suchfunktion des Forums. Es gibt schon mehrere Threads zu diesem Thema.
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:
Bei gewerblichem Einsatz würde ich das Risiko vermeiden und privat will ich mir Siemens nicht leisten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (25 April 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> zum thema speicherkarte mal ne frage:
> 
> warum um himmelswillen bei S! ne speicherkarte kaufen mit xKB für mehrere 100 Euro???
> 
> Was unterscheidet diese Speicherkarten physikalisch eigentlich von normalen SDs?



Mit SDs haben die Speicherkarten von Siemens nichtmal die Form gemeinsam. Du kriegst sie also nichtmal in den Kartenschacht einer Siemens.

Und ob und wie und überhaupt man normale MMCs in der Siemens zum laufen bringt wird schon erforscht seit es die S7-300 mit MMCs gibt. Bis jetzt 0 Und da ist nicht nur einer dabei der sich wirklich mit der Materie auskennt.

Denkst du wirklich du wärst bei den Preisen wirklich der erste mit der Idee eine andere Speicherkarte einzusetzen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 April 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und ob und wie und überhaupt man normale MMCs in der Siemens zum laufen bringt wird schon erforscht seit es die S7-300 mit MMCs gibt. Bis jetzt 0 Und da ist nicht nur einer dabei der sich wirklich mit der Materie auskennt.
> 
> Denkst du wirklich du wärst bei den Preisen wirklich der erste mit der Idee eine andere Speicherkarte einzusetzen?



Aber irgendwie scheint es doch möglich zu sein, ansonsten könnten MHJ oder Helmholz keine günstigeren MMC anbieten. Und ich glaube nicht dass die billig Siemens Karten im 1000er Pack kaufen und da dann ihren Stempel draufkleben.

Die Frage ist eben, ob es nur an der Formatierung der MMC liegt oder ob da noch mehr "Schutz" enthalten ist.


----------



## vollmi (25 April 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie scheint es doch möglich zu sein, ansonsten könnten MHJ oder Helmholz keine günstigeren MMC anbieten. Und ich glaube nicht dass die billig Siemens Karten im 1000er Pack kaufen und da dann ihren Stempel draufkleben.
> 
> Die Frage ist eben, ob es nur an der Formatierung der MMC liegt oder ob da noch mehr "Schutz" enthalten ist.



Wenns nur die Formatierung wäre, gäbe es schon diverse Software mit denen man die Karten zum laufen bringen würde. Es wird also schon etwas mehr drin sein.

Ansonsten könnte die Konkurenz die Karten wohl auch wesentlich günstiger anbieten als Siemens. Und nicht nicheinmal 10 Euro Ersparnis anbieten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2011)

Lt meines Siemens Vertriebler, ist da eine spezielle Routine drauf, so das
eine gleichmäßige speicherstellen Beschreibung stattfindet. Wenn ein Bit immer
auf die selbe speicherstelle geschrieben wird, geht das auf die Lebensdauer. 
Ein Bit ist bei einer normalen Speicherkarte nichts, wenn da zb Urlaubsfotos
drauf gehalten werden. In der steuerungstechnik kann ein Bit schon Welten 
bedeuten. 
Ich denke das der Preis bestimmt daher ruht, das bei der Produktion eine
erhöhte Sorgfalt und kontrolle der Karten durchlaufen wird, um den Anspruch
für ein indistruellen Umfeld zu genügen. Aber der größte Anteil, für den
Preis kommt vom Siemens Logo, der Designer verdient noch immer daran.


----------



## rewop (24 November 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei einem Projekt mit Web2PLC direkt auf die Anwenderseite komme ohne
über LOGIN->Anwenderseite->Startseite der Anwendung zu gehen.
Ein direkter Aufruf mit Url + Benutzername und Passwort wäre super.

Gruss rewop


----------



## Starflash78 (8 März 2012)

*Webserver?*

Hallo,
ich werfe mal eine Frage in den Raum - vielleicht weiß jemand eine Antwort drauf:
Web2PLC klingt ja gut. geht das eigentlich mit jeder CPU?
Ich nutze hier eine S7-3182DP mit CP343-1 - kann also bequem über ethernet auf die CPU... aber wie sieht das mit WEB2PLC aus?
Oder kann man irgendwie anders per HTML befehle absetzen an die CPU? HTMl und Javascript kann ich ein bisschen coden....
Gruß
Detlef


----------



## JesperMP (8 März 2012)

Für Web2PLC muss es ein PN CPU sein, und Firmware Stand 3.2 oder höher.
Habe gehört das der "IT" Version von CP343-1 auch Webseiten darstellen kann. Aber habe es nir probiert.


----------



## Janitor (12 Februar 2013)

*Thema aufgreifen..*



rewop schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich bei einem Projekt mit Web2PLC direkt auf die Anwenderseite komme ohne
> über LOGIN->Anwenderseite->Startseite der Anwendung zu gehen.
> ...



Hallo an Alle, spezielles hallo an Rewop

Dies ist genau meine Frage. Hast du/ihr es herausgekriegt? Ist es irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank für eure mithilfe.

Gruss Janitor


----------



## rewop (12 Februar 2013)

leider nein.


----------



## Janitor (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo, schnelle Reaktionszeit;-) 
Schade, vielleicht können wir diese Aufgabe trotzdem noch lösen. 
Ich bin eigentlich ein wenig skeptisch, da dieses login ja im Prinzip genau das verhindern möchte Doch toll wärs ja schon. 
Ein Ansatz von mir wäre vielleicht, eine Startseite mit den Links zu den Anwenderseiten aller SPS'n und ein login fenster, wo der Benutzer sich einmal auf der eigenen html-Seite anmeldet und so die Logindaten ablegt und diese für den Zugriff auf die SPS verwendet werden.

Gruss Janitor

PS: Das macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn alle SPS'n die gleichen Login-Daten haben. Dies wäre hier der Fall.


----------



## Janitor (13 Februar 2013)

Hello World

Nach langem hin und her ist es mir endlich gelungen eine brauchbare Lösung zufinden. Sicherlich nicht die eleganteste, jedoch führen ja bekanntlich viele Wege zum Ziel

Falls es jemand interessiert:
Ich schnappte mir das Formular aus dem Queltext vom Webserver der SPS und machte es unsichtbar auf meine Seite. Natürlich ohne das überflüssige Zeugs. Nur gerade die InputBoxen und das Post Formular. Dann verschaltete ich meine Variablen so, dass ich mich nun einmal auf meiner Startseite einlogge und so auf alle SPS zugreifen kann. Vorraussetzung(Login immer gleich). 
So kann ich nun von meinem Rechner mit der Startseite, auf alle Webbrowser der SPS'n zugreifen. Und mich direkt zu den Anwenderseiten verbinden lassen. Einer der sich mit der Materie auskennen würde, hätte vielleicht es so hingekriegt, dass über die URL die Daten übermittelt werden, jedoch mit meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand, ist dies für mich nicht machbar.

Alles gute und bis Bald.

Janitor


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Februar 2013)

Für den Webserver der S7-1200 hat Siemens ein Beispiel erstellt, vielleicht funktioniert es auch beim Webserver der 300er.
Ich habs selber noch nicht getestet. Aber es sieht so aus als ob dort den Login als iframe einbinden.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/67184104


Bei der 1200er kann man sich den Anmeldedialog aber einfach selber erstellen. Man muss der Seite
 https: //ip-der-Steuerung/FormLogin
aus einem Eingabeidalog mittels Post die Parameter für Login (=Benutzername) und Password (=Passwort) übergeben.


----------



## Janitor (15 Februar 2013)

Ich habs bei mir auch über das Post Formular gemacht. So ist es auch möglich über eine Weiterleitung direkt auf die Anwenderseiten zugelangen.
Funktioniert also auch auf der 300er.

Gruss


----------



## MisterT (22 November 2016)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich neu mit dem Thema Webserver und habe in dem Thema noch nicht so viel erfahrung.
Habe eine CPU 315-2PN/DP.
Und kämpfe im moment mit dem AutoLogin. Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin.
Kann mir da jemand helfen mit einem fertigen HTML code?
Finde nur Lösungen für die 1200 oder 1500.

Danke im vorraus.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Janitor (24 November 2016)

Hallo Thorsten

Was hast du vor? Kannst du vielleicht dein System noch etwas genauer beschreiben.

Gruss


----------



## MisterT (24 November 2016)

Ich bin ein wenig am experiementieren. Da ganz Neu in dem Thema.
Übe mich an folgendem Beispiel von Siemens.

https://support.industry.siemens.co...pus-mit-profinet-schnittstelle?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Um in der Webseite einen Merker zu setzten muss man sich vorher Einloggen. Dies würde ich gerne vermeiden.
Weil ich später über den WebServer eine Haus Steuerung bedienen möchte.


----------

